# Hully's art w/pix



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi everyone

A couple weeks ago I made a couple of scratch art pieces for friends. From the response, I decided to offer the opportunity to have your catch turned into a one of a kind piece of art. All I need is a nice jpeg sent to [email protected]. Each piece is 5"x 7". Was thinking about $75 per piece or will trade for "guided" float or badboy streamers.

I've included some examples of finished and in-process work below

Enjoy

Hully


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

Wow, awesome

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

Very nice!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

MuskyDan said:


> Wow, awesome
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thanks Dan


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

nastynate2728 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks Nate


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes, very nice.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Hey Scott, 
Love the art work! What kind of medium are you using? is that a special paper? almost looks like a small block of wood. Pretty cool stuff!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Might have to keep this in mind! Looking for some man-cave type additions.


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Swamp Monster said:


> Hey Scott,
> Love the art work! What kind of medium are you using? is that a special paper? almost looks like a small block of wood. Pretty cool stuff!


Hey JJ

It's actually just scratch art paper, but the effect is very cool and graphic. I used it for the first time when we were back in high school with Mr. Isabel. Glad ya like it.

See ya

Hully


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

wartfroggy said:


> Might have to keep this in mind! Looking for some man-cave type additions.


Framed it would make a badass addition to any man-cave :lol:

Let me know,

Hully


----------

